# Nero 9 vs avi files



## junk yard dog (Apr 14, 2009)

hello

I have just purchased Nero 9 and I am trying to burn a DVD+R for use with the DVD player for the TV.

All of the movie files I currently have are avi files, and I cannot drag and drop them into Nero 9 for burning.

I would like to have the aspect ratio correct so the movie will look like a movie.

Any help will be great.

thanks


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If you are wanting a DVD player playable DVD you will need to use Nero Vision - there you should be able to place your .avi files on the timeline and edit as needed.
a couple of questions:
If your avi files are not going onto the timeline, do you get a message? if so what is it saying?
what is the source of your avi files - ones you have made using other software? converted from video you have shot yourself?
do they play on your computer OK? do they play using Nero's player?
It may be that the .avi files you are trying to use have been encoded using a codec that either you don't have on your computer or that Nero won't accept.


----------



## lokerin (May 31, 2009)

I came across a little program Called DVD Flick a while it is open source (Free) and can be found at http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvdflick/ it will burn AVI files as a DVD format to be played on DVD players only down side is it is a bit slow on the encoding.


----------

